# visacrem brava wiring problem



## Beekay55 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi everyone, this is my first thread I hope someone can help.

A while back I bought a secondhand visacrem brava and it has been waiting for me to complete my building work so i can install. I want to run up the machine just to test that it works, and if all good have a complete service and judgement call on any repairs. I have a designated suitable cable and trip to the switchboard, water ready to go and waste. but when i came to wiring in there are brown blue black and earth. anyone know how to connect this up as i am reluctant to spend on the machine till i know it at least works. I am aware that the pump head will probably be ceased as its been standing, I was told it was single phase when i bought it and just want to check that it is not a 3 phase ( if it is can it be converted?)

tech details:

visacrem brava 230v 50/60hz 2735 watts

mva092b

brava VEL2GNE25SG2V

Hope someone can advise,

Many thanks,

Ben


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

No problemo:

* It's a single phase machine, 230v/2.7kw = 13amp plug in. (3 phase machines are rare, until you reach some exotic 3 group beasties)

* 4 wire wiring is a peculiar Spanish electrical thing: Just connect the brown & black together....you may need a 13amp plug with more room inside to insert this dual live wire.

Use a plug-in 30ma power breaker, just in case....

* Stuck pump head: If you can access the rear of the pump motor, you may be able to turn the motor shaft using a flatbladed screwdriver (m/c switched off !!)

Good luck !


----------



## Beekay55 (Jun 13, 2014)

Dear Express techno, will have a go, I am very grateful for you taking the time to reply.

Ben


----------



## Beekay55 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi express techno, wired in great, when you switch to first setting 1 both lights come on, however when in setting 2 both lights out, screwed pump seems okay moves easily but does not engage. any ideas? feel happier now is for sure single phase.Beneath panels very clean no sign of leaks or flames.

any comments r advice gratefully received. going to see if i can download a manual.

Cheers Ben


----------



## Beekay55 (Jun 13, 2014)

Sorry, what a noob! there are two lights an orange and red.

i

when on 1st setting both lights are on and in second only the red light comes on, the orange is out.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

From memory: Position 1 = electronics on, boiler element off. Position 2 - electronics & boiler both on. *Or it may be the other way round !*

Try position 1, wait 5+ minutes, then feel the boiler casing temperature. If no heating, then try position 2......

The red neon is "mains power on", the orange neon is "boiler heating".

Pump comes on only when (a) boiler level probe senses low water level & calls for water refill. (b) coffee is made by pressing the cup button(s) (try this to check pump working).

If your Brava has a dual pressure gauge, a working pump should read around 9 bar pressure.

The Quality Espresso website (Spain) will have the Brava manuals for downloading.


----------

